
Best programming books of March 2016 - Lieke22
http://codepancake.com/best-programming-books-march-2016/
======
whatever_dude
This list is strange. The criteria is not very clear. The list seems to follow
some method that is more than just subjective (it seems to be updated
frequently and positions of individual books are tracked) but the results
leave a lot to be desired, in my opinion.

More specifically, some of the books are obvious classics not published in
2016, some are unproven, specific newcomers (who's this list for?) and
"Windows 10 companion: the complete guide for doing anything with Windows 10"
is not a programming book (it just looks like a cheap ebook for Windows
users).

